# Ueber zwei Proxys ins Internet?



## Suchfunktion (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich sitze hier in der Berufsschule rum und wir versuchen gerade, irgendwie ueber zwei Proxys ins Internet zu kommen.

Das Problem / der Hintergrund:
Um aus der Schule ins Internet zu kommen, muessen wir ueber einen Standart-Schulproxy (10.1.100.3:3128). Jetzt allerdings moechten wir ueber einen weiteren Proxy ins Internet.

Beispiel:
Aktuell: Schulrechner ----(Netzwerk)----> Schulproxy ----(Internet)----> Webseite
Ziel: Schulrechner ----(Netzwerk)----> Schulproxy ----(Internet)----> Internetproxy ----> Webseite

Und interessiert halt, wie das ganze funktioniert.
(Fachinformatiker Berufsschulklasse ;-) )

Danke!

P.S.:
Wir verwenden Windows 2000, und als Browser stehen uns alle zur verfuegung 

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Februar 2006)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das so einfach machbar ist.
Ihr muesstet entweder den 1. Proxy anweisen den 2. Proxy als Parent-Cache zu nutzen oder aber vielleicht einen Web-Proxy nutzen, also eine Website die Proxy spielt.
So koenntet Ihr diese Website oeffnen und die eigentliche Adresse uebergeben und bekommt dann den entsprechenden Inhalt vorgesetzt.
Ich weiss nicht ob man Proxy-Requests durch einen Proxy tunneln kann, aber mit einem Browser sowieso nicht.
Apropos tunneln. Es waere evtl. moeglich einen Tunnel durch den Proxy zu graben und so auf den externen Proxy zugreifen zu koennen.


----------

